# Uk visa application



## delboy80 (May 6, 2013)

My wife is South African and has to apply for a UK Visa - she has completed the application form and it is now asking her to sign the declaration - can someone tell us how we do this - there are no instructions except a box to sign and a date which cannot be removed???


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

I think you will have more luck asking this in the UK forum, since this forum is for people wanting to come TO South Africa.


----------

